# tetnas shot



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Can not for the life of me remember the last time I had one....
Time to go See the Dr. and get it , 
I am forever scrapping stepping on crap and its cheap insurance here in Canada free shot last time I had one?
L8R RR


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I had one about year ago. I was pretty sore after words. Good luck!


----------



## LegitCitizen (Jan 1, 2011)

*I got mine.*

I got mine about two years ago.

I got the new DTaP vaccine: Diptheria, Tetanus and Pertussis. The old Tetanus-only vaccine used to make me sore for days, but I didn't experience this (or any other side effects) with the DTaP.

For what it's worth, my doctor and I had the discussion about getting regular tetanus boosters. The research data seems to indicate that most of us who've gotten even irregular tetanus boosters throughout our lives will have sustained immunity - maybe for our entire lives. The people who turn up with tetanus are generally people who have never had any sort of tetanus vaccine (or any other vaccine) _ever_. Now, we both agreed that we wouldn't be willing to take the risk of our immunity wearing thin, and since it's a vaccine that's not known for dangerous side effect, it was better to be safe than sorry.

Good luck.

~ L.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

When the SHTF things will become like they are in many 3rd world countries.

After traveling around the world, we have decided to keep ALL of our shots up to date. There is some nasty stuff out there and could be in our our backyards when the SHTF.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

LegitCitizen said:


> I got mine about two years ago.
> 
> *I got the new DTaP vaccine: Diptheria, Tetanus and Pertussis. The old Tetanus-only vaccine used to make me sore for days, but I didn't experience this (or any other side effects) with the DTaP. *
> 
> ...


I actually just got one of those today. My arm is killing me ... 

Anybody who gardens or works with animals really needs to stay on top of their tetanus boosters. It is an extremely unpleasant way to die and once an animal becomes symptomatic it is too late to do anything other than euthanize.

It's kinda like rabies ... you hear stories but unless you have seen it up close and personal you have no idea the suffering that it causes the poor hapless creature that contracts it goes through.


----------



## SurvivalBill (Jan 11, 2011)

All I can tell you is get this shot this is one that can be deadly it lives in the dirt and I have had a family member die from it get the shot every 10 years min... 
Please get this one shot I know many have problems with flue shots as I do but get this shot for you and yours....

Bill


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Roadrash,

I have been meaning to get one for the last few years. Dr is next week hope I can remember that long.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

I got mine about six months ago. In my line of work I can't be to careful, I'm a saw filer....lots of sharp metal everywhere!!!...would hate to be in my shop during an earth quake...lol


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm good. Messed up a finger cutting wood on December 7, 2009 and got a tetanus shot while I was getting sewed back together. Not sure if it was just tetanus or the DTaP, though...


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

The time before last when I had a tetanus shot, my arm was red and somewhat swollen for several days. Then, the last time I got the shot, I told the doctor about the reaction. He didn't include the (P) pertussis part and I was just fine. You might ask your doctor if you need the pertusis part.


----------

